# Purchasing Live Rock online



## sericinda (Jan 9, 2010)

I am going to be purchasing the live rock for my biocube conversion online....there are no good supplies locally and even with shipping, it's cheaper to buy online than the $10/lb locally.

Question is....I found two sites that were recommended to me. One is a discount site that sells dry rock very cheap, but the site has good reviews and everyone that uses them loves their fiji dry rock and says it is very clean rock.

The other site claims they fly the rock in weekly, and they ship it overnight. It is apparently a very high quality rock.

Does it really matter which I get? I will be curing it either way so do I go the cheaper route from bulk reed supply or spend a bit more and get the "flown in" stuff on live aquaria?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am a huge believer in Marco Rocks. They are a dry rock supplier. Their Fiji Rock is incredible, but slightly more expensive than the Key Largo rock which is equally impressive. If you are interested in what the rock looks like over time, check out my 180 thread:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-fowlr-build-21979/


----------

